# We really need foster homes!



## kaykay (Aug 17, 2006)

Im asking again




We are in a big need of foster homes across the united states. Especially in the midwest, arizona, california.

Foster homes pay for all normal and customary care such as deworming, hay, trimming. Any veternarian bills or extreme farrier bills are paid for by CMHR. Foster homes always get first chance to adopt fostered horses for no adoption fee.

We never know once a foster home signs up how long it will be before they see a horse. Could be months could be days. So please know that even if you dont get a horse right away we still need you!!

As we feared hay shortages and gas prices are causing many more miniatures to come into cmhr. Unfortunately we are setting records almost every week.

Please help if you can!

Kay


----------



## virginia (Aug 17, 2006)

I second that. Foster homes are going to be desperately needed in the Ca AZ TX area. Did I say desperate!!! Yes and I mean it.

Ginny


----------



## chandab (Aug 17, 2006)

I would love to be a foster home, but unfortunately I'm too far off the beaten path. I'm literally in the middle of nowhere in NE Montana.

I find it so hard to believe that minis will lose their homes due to the hay shortage; relatively speaking, they eat so little (so less expensive than full-size), that it isn't impossible to feed them bagged complete feeds (hay cubes, hay pellets, beet pulp, etc) to stretch whatever hay is available or replace hay til the new season. [i may be way off base, but I still don't get it].

We raise cattle and only have about half our needed/usual hay put up for the winter (there is none to be found); we will be stretching the cows hay with "cake" (pelleted grain, don't know why they call it cake when its for cows). We should have enough hay for the full-size horses (big rounds fed from a feeder) and I have small squares for the minis (should be plenty, especially with the grass hay pellets I have).


----------



## kaykay (Aug 17, 2006)

chanda

I think what we have here is a domino effect. Now keep in mind that due to drought some southern states are paying 15.00 per bale for hay!!! Some cant find it even at that price. Thats exspensive even if you only have a few horses.

With gas prices climbing many are not making the incomes they previously made or are worried, experiencing job layoffs.

Since most people view horses as a luxury they are always the first thing to go





Wish you were closer!!!


----------



## anita (Aug 17, 2006)

You can count on me. North east Texas, one hour from Dallas

Anita


----------



## Gini (Aug 17, 2006)

Anita..

Would you please send me your e-mail addy and I will send you the paperwork.

Thanks for helping CMHR





Gini



anitavake said:


> You can count on me. North east Texas, one hour from Dallas
> 
> Anita


----------



## chandab (Aug 17, 2006)

kaykay said:


> chanda
> 
> I think what we have here is a domino effect. Now keep in mind that due to drought some southern states are paying 15.00 per bale for hay!!! Some cant find it even at that price. Thats exspensive even if you only have a few horses.
> 
> ...


Kaykay,

In my head I know this and it makes perfect sense, but in my heart, I just hate to see this kind of thing happen.

I feel my senior half-Arab gelding was a rescue. I bought him from a private party; all the other horses and mules were sleek and fat, but my poor guy was 200 pounds under weight, he was only 3. I'm surprised he didn't founder when I brought him home and turned him out on nice, lush green pasture (his young age probably saved him that fate - he was my first horse and still my first love).


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 18, 2006)

Kay, is it possible to post this on the main forum so more people see it?

Fran


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 18, 2006)

I think we need a running list of foster homes posted on here so we can see where everyone is at.

It is a really big responsibility but the rewards are AWESOME......................



:


----------



## Champ (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you have any foster homes in the NH area?

Champ


----------



## lilbitcrazy (Aug 18, 2006)

you can contact me as well...I know the horse's are going to need us you can count on colorado


----------



## minimule (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm willing too Kay. I'm in between AZ and TX and I can also help haul a bit too.


----------



## Nickermaker (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd be willing to help - we are in SE Colorado - let me know what I need to do.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 18, 2006)

I could help out too if needed...we're in Western Washington.

Tracy


----------



## Gini (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]If everyone that can help e-mail my address and I will forward on the foster papers we need[/SIZE]

to have in place.

You are all awesome!!!!

[SIZE=18pt][email protected] [/SIZE]


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 18, 2006)

ALRIGHTTTTTTT.........Way to go gang. Now if everyone will get Foster Applications filled out and put on file we will be doing great.......I am in North Georgia........so we are spreading out.........YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## littlebitfarm (Aug 23, 2006)

I can foster in central Illinois. No mini experience but lots of horse and sheep/goat/cattle experience. I also rehab wildlife. Have empty stalls and full hayloft.

Kathie


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, what is involved here in a rescue foster home? We may have a couple of spare pens and are located just north of Phoenix AZ.

Who is responsible for vet bills, etc...??

My daughter and I may be interested. We both work full time but have horses and extensive horse knowledge.

We have taken in full sized rescues in the past (along with dogs, cats, goats, and some wildlife) on our own as we could out of our own pocket (in fact my daughter's POA mare and my granddaughter's Arabian mare are both rescues that have forever homes with us) We have had other rescues that we 'fixed up' and replaced in excellent homes.

Please fill me in...


----------



## kaykay (Aug 25, 2006)

foster homes pay for normal customary care such as hay, deworming and normal trimming. CMHR pays all vet bills, special feeds if needed and trimming if extra trimming or exstensive trimming is needed. For their work foster homes get first chance to adopt at no fee


----------



## Range (Aug 25, 2006)

I emailed Gini for forms on adoption, but I haven't had a response! I emailed, I think, on Monday. Northeast Texas here, too....


----------



## Westwood Farms (Sep 6, 2006)

I can foster also, I am in Southeast texas. I have a vet that helps out on the rescues, and I worked extensively with a huge rescue group up until a few months ago. I took in personal rescues, and ran out of room for big horses!!


----------



## Denise (Sep 9, 2006)

I just sent in my application for membership and state coordinator. Should have gotten off of my butt and did it sooner. Sorry.


----------



## jjnov (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi! Im located in Louisiana, and have miniature horse experience, I use to own 5 of them but got into the Draft horses, I can take a few in. I have a GREAT vet and farrier. I can also work with the problem ones. I had some in the past that were never handled or abused and scared of people. I am working with a QH weanling on trust issues right now, and we are doing GREAT! The problem is I do not have my trailer as it is in KS and wont have it until Nov. So transportation would be a problem for me right now.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hopefully I can foster in the future! Good luck getting homes for these little guys. Y'all are doing such a great job!


----------



## ruffian (Sep 16, 2006)

I can put my "mitt" on a foster mini or 2 - Central Michigan - Middle of the Mitten!

I'll send for the application form

Ruffian


----------



## Lauralee (Sep 16, 2006)

NOW THAT WE HAVE SOME AWESOME FOSTER HOMES COMING OUT OF THE WOODWORK, MAYBE, JUST MAYBE, WE CAN GET SOME TRANSPORTATION TOGETHER.

IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE THAT COULD DONATE SOME SHIPPING????

PRO HAULERS THAT CAN GIVE A MINI A RIDE AND WRITE THAT OFF ON TAXES????

THEN MAYBE WE CAN CONNECT SOME OF THESE NEEDY MINIATURE HORSES TO SOME OF THE MORE DISTANT FOSTER HOMES!!!!

ANYBODY???


----------



## Miniv (Sep 16, 2006)

Lauralee,

Larry tries to help in moving rescue horses whenever he can, but unfortunately he's without his truck and trailer for a couple of weeks at least and will also be gone on a business trip with his other job.........in a CAR.

The timing with all of this is bad with personal situations or we'd be able to assist. I'm so sorry.

MA


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 16, 2006)

Is there any need for a foster home in SW Ohio? I have some room if needed.




:

Oh yeah. I own several minis and full sized horses. 10 acres and a barn..


----------



## Gini (Sep 16, 2006)

TangoMango said:


> Is there any need for a foster home in SW Ohio? I have some room if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got mail!


----------



## chevycouple (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll send my app off tomorrow.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi there, I am in central Alabama and I would love to help out. We have room and love to share! I am emailing for the paperwork now. Any immediate need in my area?[/SIZE]

Thanks for all that you guys do, God bless you!



: Shannon


----------



## virginia (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you Shannon, there's not a need today, but tomorrow??? Who knows.

Ginny


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Ginny, I had no idea the hay shortage was causing so many problems in the south. I was really shocked at what I have read about the surrender and seizure of horses lately. Here in Alabama the hay is still reasonably priced fortunately. I would love to open my home to any minis that need one. I read somewhere that no one wanted to foster stallions, but that would not be a problem for us here. We are in the process of finishing our personal barn. We have four stalls finished and there will be nine more including a huge foaling stall when we are done. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/size] [/SIZE]

I will fill out the paperwork so you will have it if you ever need me! 



: Shannon


----------



## virginia (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, you can take a bunch



: We'll keep you posted.

Ginny


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Ginny, I am filling out my member app and foster app. Can I send them in together or do I need to send the member app first and get a member # so I can put it on my foster app? Thanks, Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## virginia (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

We've been a bit busy and really haven't had time to discuss a numbering system. So...just send everything along!!

Ginny


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, good. I didn't have any pictures of our barn and place printed out, but I wanted to go ahead and get the paperwork in the mail to you. So I can email some to you if you would like when the time comes. Thanks again, Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Sep 27, 2006)

I really wish that I could be a foster home. I'm not sure about what my landlord would say. But if you do have any that get close to my way, I'll really try and push the issue more with them. They let me get my two, just not sure how many more they will let me have



:


----------



## Koko (Oct 8, 2006)

I would love to foster a few minis in CA, though at the moment there's really nowhere to keep them. Either way i'll try to find someplace or at least help in random ways. Good luck. =/


----------



## tnovak (Oct 16, 2006)

I would love to be a foster mom when we get our barn up in the spring-we have 2 sheds, but there's no room YET for horses. I'm in NE Pa. I'll email you for an application.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,

Wish I was closer but I am in Quebec, Canada. Not to far from US border. I have plenty of space, about 200 acres, lots of love, we grow our own hay, have a great vet and currently have 11 minis, and 3 arabian horses. I do my own hoof trimning, my cousin who is a farrier taught me.


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 26, 2006)

:aktion033: Yay! Another Canadian wanting to help out




:

Here's hoping there isn't a need but just in case... :saludando:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2006)

we do need canadian farms on standby as when we tried to find a foster home for the two boys it was getting very hard. Pls keep us in mind!


----------



## Nichcole (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm very interested in being a Foster mom



How do I sign up?


----------



## kaykay (Oct 28, 2006)

go to www.chancesminihorserescue.org and download the foster application. then just mail to the address on the paper


----------



## Mulligans Run (Nov 1, 2006)

We just adopted Wendi (Peter Pan's Mate). We'll be foaling her out. We're excited to be able to help - maybe we'll be able to do more once we move and have more land.....in the meantime I'm talking to others!


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Nov 6, 2006)

hello,

I sent in my foster application about a month ago, but haven't heard anything back. Will we be informed when we're approved???

Thanks--

Marilyn/MN Coordinator


----------



## Gini (Nov 7, 2006)

Marilyn SE MN said:


> hello,
> 
> I sent in my foster application about a month ago, but haven't heard anything back. Will we be informed when we're approved???
> 
> ...


Marilyn

Please send me your last name.

Thanks.

Gini


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Nov 16, 2006)

We have been doing rescue on a private basis for over 4 years now... would be happy to foster for you if you have a need - Wittmann, AZ, northwest of Phoenix

oops this is actually Lindsey's mom, did not realize she had been on my computer and was still logged on to the forum...

i will log out and repost.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 16, 2006)

ok it's me again from my OWN log-in name LOL - anyway let me know if you need help in our area. we might be available for limited hauling also... we work full time but could do short runs on weekends sometimes


----------



## LindaB (Nov 17, 2006)

:saludando: I would love to help.



: We live in SW Arkansas. If there is any need in my area please email me and let me know. We have minis and quarter horses in seperate pastures and room in the barn.


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

My husband and I have been doing rescues for several years, so if you have need in Michigan let me know!!



:


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, we are in AZ...Wittmann (in between Phoenix and Wickenburg to be exact)...we do our own private mini rescue and adopt out...Painted Promise Ranch in case you've heard of it. If you need help finding homes for them we might be able to help out- not sure if we can foster them but we get calls about adoptions every now and then and we don't have any minis in at all right now. As I'm only 17, I can't call the shots but I can certainly let my mom know about it if you like.


----------



## Cat Hill (Dec 4, 2006)

I've never participated in a rescue group, but I've rescued a couple myself!

I would be happy to foster a couple if needed :saludando:

I'm in SW Missouri, just north of Springfield. I'll check out the website with the forms and get things going.

I can travel to pick them up if it's no more than a days drive to get there and back.

Cathy Hill


----------

